# Aciphex versus Protonix



## toostressed (Feb 6, 2005)

Back when I started taking PPIs, Aciphex was the "least worst" option for me of the three PPIs that were then available--in other words, I suffered fewer side effects with it than I did with Prilosec and Prevacid. I still, however, don't like the side effects--especially the feeling that my respiration is slowing down and that it is difficult to breathe. (Sometimes I go off the meds for a couple of days just to feel like I can breathe deeply again!) I'm now thinking about switching to Protonix and wondering if any of you have made the switch from Aciphex to Protonix. What side effects have you noticed with Protonix?


----------



## 21442 (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks for sharing about the respiratory effects of aciphex; I have asthma and hadn't made the connection until I read your report; I used protonix beginning about a year ago off and on for a few months but after a few days I would get diarrhea and then found out from a nurse that it is a common side effect; hope this helps


----------



## 18368 (May 3, 2005)

wow, never heard of the breathing problems! I'm on prevacid, but I was on protonix, which I don't suggest if you have IBS-D, it just makes it worse, granted, if you have IBS-C it may clear that up for a few days. My side effects only lasted a week. Prevacid, isn't causing a problem for me...


----------



## 22449 (Apr 27, 2005)

I have been on Prilosec for 3 years and just until recently, I have never had any problems at all.I have been suffering from a lump in the throat feeling (globus sensation) and what feels like an always irritated stomach. I am really worried about this because my Prilosec had always worked and I am not sure I ever had any side effects at all.Can it simply stop working one day? I tasted about 4 times that real deep acid that you get when you dry heave and it burned my tonsils and back of my throat.Although I had suffered from heartburn for years, I never got that exact kind of feeling before until the last week.My stomach constantly turns and I burp all the time and pass gas.I am a bit worried especially since my Prilosec all of a sudden doesnt seem to work.This a possible side effect from pro long usage of Prilosec?


----------



## Livinglife (Jul 1, 2004)

I took Prilosec OTC 9 months and now have been taking prescription generic Prilosec for 2 months, so omeprazole for 11 months total. I was on Prevacid for 14 months before that (2 times a day due to nightime problems too). My insurance changed and the new RX benefit required pre-certs, and my dr office completed it but it still got messed up, so I had given up and went on Prilosec OTC. Then we got a new Rx plan and there is no pre-cert hassle, so my dr gave me a choice to try any of the prescription PPI's. He gave me Aciphex samples, and it simply didn't work for me-I felt worse. I then decided, what the heck, Prilosec works, and I can get the generic prescription version of it for a third less _including_ the nightime dose. (I had started the OTC second dose, but it was getting costly) So I am successfully maintained on omeprazole. I do occasionally have problems here and there-but haven't had the globus sensation in a while. However, of late, I have greatly modified my diet for both GERD and weight control. Nonetheless, the one outstanding dietary issue is coffee/tea consumption-just haven't been able to give it up. But I'm doing okay. On/off get the stinging/choking in the back of throat, but less than ever; sometimes the stomachache. But I do occasionally wonder if the omeprazole is losing efficacy-a few months ago I was having more problems. But I seem to be okay for the time being, and as a I pointed out, coffee consumption I'm sure clouds the issue.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Aciphex works great for me. The two P's made my D much worse and I preferred the reflux to their side effects. The vomit taste coming up is one of my major symptoms. I've had that all my life but didn't realize I had acid reflux for a long time, because docs always seem to ask about heartburn and not the other aspects of reflux. I used to think everyone "vurped" (vomit burp) sometimes.


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey my doctor gave me ZEGERID. brand name...omeprazole. seven days after I ended up at the ER. so they did a EKG. CHEST XRAY. BLOOD WORK. and everything came out just fine. I thought I was having a heart attack, then I felt like my throat was closing. the doctor said it was Esophagitis. esophagitis is an inflammation of the esophagus, So I was having spasms. So if your doctor wants to chage to this med...dont do it. has the same result of Protonix. They gave me protonix...and no way I will take it. This is a terrible situationI hope you start feeling much better soon!Take Care


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Me again, I said I wasn't going to take, Protonix, but my doctor wants me too...so I got the Rx today, so I hope it works...Had you started taking Protonix yet? and if you had, please let me know about any side effects... I would appreciate that very much.I hope you're feeling much betterTake Care


----------

